# Womens basketball has come a long way, but....



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice article on the state of the womens game. 

http://www.fullcourt.com/columns/clay121502c.html


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

its popularity is not increasing anymore. It's tough to watch also!


----------

